# Clean up crew?



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

As most of you know I have a 29g tank w/ 3 small angels, and 5 platys. I have some algea on my plants, very little, but I'd rather not have any! it probably exists on the gravel as well just not as noticable. Do I have any options here to help with the cleaning? Snails? Cories?
My knowledge is limited so don't yell :roll:
Yes, I know I'm pretty much fully stocked, and the angels with be donated when they get bigger unless I upgrade my tank which is a stronger possibility... But I am sure I can fit some tiny little monsters in here! Something more "exotic" looking would be nice. I need suggestions !!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd suggest to eliminate the reason why you're having algae grow, that's the easiest way and most effective long term.
Do you know what kinda algae you're dealing with or can take pictures? Or see here what looks like yours James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide
There's many different types and most of them start growing when one thing or another is out of balance in the tank. I'd be glad to help out here if I can


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I had some brown algea, that seems to not be coming back since I last removed it. I started to get some green dust algea recently, only the front glass, needs to get wiped once a week with a pwc (only done twice so far). Not major, but there. 

The problem here isnt the algea, its getting new inhabitants!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry then I misunderstood your OP, I was reading that you wanted to add some fish that will clean up the algae for ya.
You could add Cory, but they only do well in larger groups 6-8 minimum and your tank may not handle that many more too well with the big Angels in there.


----------



## johnnyjiron (Oct 23, 2009)

Get 4 octocinclus catfish.. those are very small and peaceful..

Or 1 bristlenose pleco.. they grow max 4 in.

I would personally go with the octos because of your tank size. )


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest otos if there is not sufficient algae for them to eat; and they will only eat the brown and normal green algae. When first introduced, otos are usually quite decimated from capture, shipping, etc., and if sufficient algae is not already present they often starve within a few days. If there is algae, and they should get rid of all or most of it in time, they will (in my experience) quickly start feeding on tablets and sinking food along with other catfish. But from what I have read, in a tank without algae they usually don't adjust upon introduction.

Second point is be careful about "cleaning" fish that are being acquired for some purpose but not because you really want them as interesting fish. Fish take up space which means they contribute to the bio-load of the tank, and the smaller the tank the more effect 3 or 4 fish, even smallish ones like otos, will have, limiting other acquisitions and, more importantly, contributing unnecessarily to the biological load. Unless you really want the fish, it should not be acquired as a "cleanup" crew because none of them really do, or if they do some "cleaning" they contribute negatively to the bio-load as I said.

Byron.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I would like it as a fish, or a snail, like I said in my op. I want something pretty that will also clean my leaves maybe? I havent seen any snails that I am attracted to yet, although I havent looked all that much. I just want something slow and towards the bottom w/ some color.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

mrdemin said:


> I would like it as a fish, or a snail, like I said in my op. I want something pretty that will also clean my leaves maybe? I havent seen any snails that I am attracted to yet, although I havent looked all that much. I just want something slow and towards the bottom w/ some color.


I don't think otos fit this criteria. They are not what I would call colourful [except for the quite rare species that one can find now and then from the genera Otocinclus and Parotocinclus], and in an aquarium are seldom seen, and very rarely are they on the bottom. I can only see mine when they come to the front to feed on tablets; otherwise, I may see one or two on plant leaves from time to time.

A small species of pleco may be more what you're looking for.

Byron.


----------

